# Mel has left us.



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. She was simply stunning. Run free sweet Mel!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run free, Mel


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My tears join yours as your mourn the loss of sweet Mel. I hope that your sweet memories will help you as you adjust to the reality of your sweetheart's loss. Rest well, good girl, and run like the wind as you regain your youth and vitality!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, sweet Mel.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Mel, she was a beautiful girl.

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

Beautiful girl...they are so precious. So very sorry for your loss; praying for comfort for you.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for your loss of Mel. Try to think about all the good times you had together. Rainbow bridge has been a bit too busy this year for my liking.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Rip Sweet Mel. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful girl...


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

No matter how ill they are, it is always a shock when it's their time. I'm so sorry.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Run free sweet Mel.....


----------



## Lydia Tomson (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know my angel Belle, is watching over your sweet, beautiful Mel. I'll be thinking of you and Mel today.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Mel was such a beautiful girl. Our golden boy Buck was 12 years, 3 months and 7 days old when he was taken with heart failure. He will greet your Mel, as will our goldens Scooter, Hunter, Kaycee, and Honey, plus all my English Setters, Irish Setters and our Great Pyrenees who was always nblind, but now at the Bridge I know he can see.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> My tears join yours as your mourn the loss of sweet Mel. I hope that your sweet memories will help you as you adjust to the reality of your sweetheart's loss. Rest well, good girl, and run like the wind as you regain your youth and vitality!


I can´t remember Mel running in quite some time. I hope she´s got her wings now. I woke up a couple of times last night anyways because this time I didn´t hear Mel panting. I guess it will take a bit of time to adjust.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Mel, my heart breaks for you and your husband. The first few days are so devastingly hard, struggling with all the should have, could haves.....,we all know through your posts about Mel and the support you show for others how much you care, and and I know that your precious girl could not have been loved more. I wish I could give you a hug right now, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Harleysmum said:


> So sorry for your loss of Mel. Try to think about all the good times you had together. Rainbow bridge has been a bit too busy this year for my liking.


I agree. Rainbow bridge has been much too busy this year.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

3 goldens said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Mel was such a beautiful girl. Our golden boy Buck was 12 years, 3 months and 7 days old when he was taken with heart failure. He will greet your Mel, as will our goldens Scooter, Hunter, Kaycee, and Honey, plus all my English Setters, Irish Setters and our Great Pyrenees who was always nblind, but now at the Bridge I know he can see.


Oh my goodness! So many new friends all at once. I can see Mel having a feast swishing her beautiful blond tail. Mel being a Brazilian born, had that incredible swinging hip that no other could match. Buck sounds like a great match for Mel, perhaps they can be sweethearts.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

swishywagga said:


> I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Mel, my heart breaks for you and your husband. The first few days are so devastingly hard, struggling with all the should have, could haves.....,we all know through your posts about Mel and the support you show for others how much you care, and and I know that your precious girl could not have been loved more. I wish I could give you a hug right now, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you for your kind words. It´s amazing how much this forum helps one prepare for the inevitable and to overcome sadness. We managed to take out everything belonging to Mel as soon as we came home yesterday. The collar, leash, water bowl, raincoat. All medicine (as you can imagine quite a lot in stock for an old golden), food and treats went to ONG. A basket full of tennis balls chewn up went to garbage. I thought I got everything but woke up this morning and found her chicken and rice in the freezer. That hurt. 

Mel will be seeking advice from Uncle Barnaby on the art of laundry snatching.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss!
I know Mel will be greatly missed. This first few days are the hardest, sometimes you still forget she is gone. I will keep you in my thoughts.

And yes she is in great company up there, many new friends. I promise my Kid is quite a gentleman, I am sure he will take great care of her. 

Rest in peace beautiful Mel!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Mel said:


> I can´t remember Mel running in quite some time. I hope she´s got her wings now. I woke up a couple of times last night anyways because this time I didn´t hear Mel panting. I guess it will take a bit of time to adjust.


Time to adjust. Yes. Exactly. Finding ways to fill the time that used to be consumed by caring for a beloved senior whose departure left holes in our schedules, not to mention in our hearts. We will pull ourselves together and move forward. We must and it would dishonor our departed Goldens if we didn't. But it isn't easy.

Sometimes when I am struggling, I revisit a favorite piece written by playwright Eugene O'Neill in an attempt to comfort his wife after the death of a beloved dog: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. I especially love the closing lines:
"_One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: 'Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail._"

Peace be with you.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

L.Rocco said:


> I am so sorry for your loss!
> I know Mel will be greatly missed. This first few days are the hardest, sometimes you still forget she is gone. I will keep you in my thoughts.
> 
> And yes she is in great company up there, many new friends. I promise my Kid is quite a gentleman, I am sure he will take great care of her.
> ...


Mel will surely be enchanted with Kid. I hope he likes big ladies as Mel was a bit on the heavy side. Thank you so much. I suspect he may be the only Brazilian portuguese speaking friend from the forum.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful Mel. I lost my GSD in August and the journey is so hard. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

GoldensGirl said:


> Time to adjust. Yes. Exactly. Finding ways to fill the time that used to be consumed by caring for a beloved senior whose departure left holes in our schedules, not to mention in our hearts. We will pull ourselves together and move forward. We must and it would dishonor our departed Goldens if we didn't. But it isn't easy.
> 
> Sometimes when I am struggling, I revisit a favorite piece written by playwright Eugene O'Neill in an attempt to comfort his wife after the death of a beloved dog: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. I especially love the closing lines:
> "_One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: 'Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail._"
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing the piece by Eugene O´Neill. I loved the way the departed dog urges the masters to love another dog since he has no jealousy. But of course no other dog could possibly replace him with such class and style. So very funny and touching. A beautiful piece. Thank you very much.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Comforting thoughts to you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I know how difficult it is to loose a beloved pet. I believe they're waiting for our arrival at the bridge.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Mel was beautiful and it is obvious that she was very much loved. I am so very sorry for your loss. She will be looked after by all of our kids already at the bridge.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your pictures of Mel are beautiful and capture her kind spirit. I'm sure she had an incredible life with a family who adored her. It's never long enough.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear about your lovely Mel. Sending prayers for comfort.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Very very sorry for your loss Mel's mom...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mel*

I am so very sorry about Mel, my Smooch and Snobear are keeping her company!!!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-15.html#post6200834


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Mel said:


> ...
> I had taken a photo of Mel this morning after she had a good meal ...


Beautiful, beautiful sweet girl, I'm sorry to read of your loss of Mel. Run free Mel, you have many friends at the Bridge to be with while you watch over your beloved family.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just wanted to stop by and say hi, hope you are doing a little better. I think of you and beautiful Mel often.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you, thank you for remembering Mel. It is 1 month today and I wanted to write something on the grieving forum to have a closure but I couldn´t, not just yet. I meet neighbours on the street who´s been away for Xmas and New Year and they ask me how Mel is doing not knowing that she left us just before Xmas. Then it´s tears again. Still it helps to come to this forum. I feel for those who are feeling fear and pain for their fur babies and cry with them but I also see the beautiful, gorgeous smiles of pups and youngsters and they do brighten me up a lot. Once smithen by a golden, you can never kick the habit of drooling over a golden. Thanks and love to your all.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It really does take time to heal from the loss. They are such important parts of our lives. Nothing seems right or familiar anymore. I know we will always miss them. Take all the time you need to heal and be very kind to yourself. Mel wouldn't want it any other way. Again I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I just wanted to say hi and hope you're OK. I think of you and Mel often, what a beautiful girl x


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you for remembering Mel. 3 months have gone by and I am sure Mel is having fun with Uncle B and all the others. Every night I say goodnight to her picutre taken on the last day. I can still feel her soft ears and warmth and the tears come. But it´s OK because I never want to forget how she felt. Love to you all from Mel´s mom.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so glad you're OK, three months already, it's hard, but the love and beautiful memories live on with us. I to hope that your precious Mel is having fun with Barnaby and the others , in fact I'm certain he would have been at the front of the queue to introduce himself and welcome her to the bridge. Hugs flying over to you!.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Awe, sorry to hear that. You did all you could and she knew it. Hugs and comfort to you and your family.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Mel 3 months ago.

I know a lot of people will say I know what your going through, but we really do as we lost our Girl Maesie (14yrs old) last July 2015 and just a few weeks ago our little bundle of joy Mya at just 9 weeks old.
But hopefully the pain and emptiness you're feeling at the moment will eventually turn into wonderful memories...

*"The saddest moment in life is when the one who gave you the best memories becomes a memory!"*


----------

